# What outside temp will you start to use your stove?



## Lanningjw (Oct 4, 2012)

What outside temp will you start to use your stove?

In my case its around 30 degrees.
I have limited space on my lot for storage of wood. I dont like wasting the wood. I use my heat pump and my NG furnace above 30, and below its game on for the insert. Halling all them splits in the house, shoveling a path way to the shed!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 4, 2012)

When the highs are in the 50s, that also means the lows are in the 30s. I will usually burn on day two of those temps. The first day, the stone in the house will retain the temps. After that, the stone has absorbed the outside temps and the house becomes cold.

So, it looks like Monday will be my first day to burn.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 4, 2012)

40F Outside is when my house starts getting cool and that's with no heat then i light the stove.


----------



## sblat (Oct 4, 2012)

I burn when the house needs to get warmed up, not depending on the temp outside.  I have had 3 fires so far because the house got down to about 62.  Warmed it up to 72 within a couple hours and good to go.  I'm on propane so my goal is to never turn on the furnace for any reason.  I only ran it for about 10 total hours last winter.


----------



## Waulie (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had many fires over the last couple weeks.  Weather was down to 40 at night but in the 60s and sunny during the day.  I'd light a small, low fire before bed and be great until the next night.

Last night was a low of only 51 so no fire.  I guess the cutoff is somewhere in a 40s for a low, but that greatly depends on what the daytimes temps get up to and if it is sunny.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Like sblat, I burn based on inside temp, not outside.  Sunny days we get some solar gain and when we get these string of overcast days the house will cool down even if it isn't all that cold outside.  My goal is to avoid using the central heat unless we are out of town and thus unable to tend the stove so if it cools down in the house 'too much' then I'll light a fire.

Now that "too cold" in the house is not a clear line - seems in the fall shoulder season I'll light up whenever I have a few moments and someone suggests the idea of being cold.  I wont' necessarily burn much wood - not a "real" fire even - i.e. may not even put more than a couple handfuls of kindling size pieces and only get stove up to 200*.  But come spring our tolerance for the cool increases about as fast as the desire to build extra fires decreases.  I expect I'll have my first 'real' fire this weekend when the high outside is around 50 with lows in the 40's for two nights in a row and no sunshine.


----------



## northwinds (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been meaning to light a fire, but I just haven't gotten around to it.  An extra blanket, a pullover fleece, keeping the windows closed have
been easier than bringing wood into the house and officially starting the burning year.  That will probably end in the next couple of days as temps fall
into the low 50's for the highs and 20's for the lows.


----------



## mellow (Oct 4, 2012)

I try to wait till November to start burning,  I run my heat pump during the day and start a fire at night till the temps get consistently in the 40's then I burn 24/7/


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 4, 2012)

I start burning when my wife starts turning on the thermostat and I hear the oil furnace kick on. If my kids would wear pants and shirts vs going around in their skivvies all day I could probably hold off until November, lol


----------



## charly (Oct 4, 2012)

As soon as the house starts feeling cool I burn. Right now I've been using the Esse cook stove to cook with so I have heat anyways. A win-win situation. Still working on my hearth pad for my new Woodstock Fireview. Right now the Esse is running the show.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to totally use inside temps to determine burning, all that matters is the temp of the room I'm in. Well, now that I have a cold burning cat stove I have a much better experience when drafts are higher which means temps in the 50s. So 59 and lower is the burn temp.


----------



## schlot (Oct 4, 2012)

It dropped into the low 30s and high 20s here so I started a small fire in the morning. Didn't need much heat really but my wife loves our stove, as do I, so it's more for the ambiance than the heat right now. Full on burning starts when we stay in the 50s and temp drops in the house to mid 60s, so we will probably fire it up for heat, today or tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2012)

Like others I go more by the inside temp . . . although the outside temp often factors in since oftentimes if it's cold outside it is or will be getting cold inside, especially if rain or snow is in the forecast.

I don't think I really have a set temp to burn at . . . if my wife or I am cold . . . the fire is lit . . . one nice thing about having plenty of wood and cheap heat . . . heck, a few years ago I had a small fire on July 3rd . . . obviously temps were not in the 30s or 40s, but it was overcast and the temp that day made the inside feel a bit chilly.

Generally, we like the temp inside in the high 60s to low 70s . . . so typically temps outside are around 40-50 when we start a fire . . . sometimes even into the low 60s.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 4, 2012)

Anything under 70 in the house is totally unacceptable in the middle of the winter. It's tolerated in the spring and fall if the sun will bring it up 70 by midday. If not, I'm smokin up the glass.



Highbeam said:


> I used to totally use inside temps to determine burning, all that matters is the temp of the room I'm in. Well, now that I have a cold burning cat stove I have a much better experience when drafts are higher which means temps in the 50s. So 59 and lower is the burn temp.



Have you burned it yet?


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 4, 2012)

Like several others, when it gets cold in the house.


----------



## charger4406 (Oct 4, 2012)

When daytime high's are in the low 30's,above about 34 the heat pump does a good job
heating the stone in the walls up to last through the night, so around here that is
usually around november.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 4, 2012)

today is very warm outside.  it's 75.3 inside with windows open.


----------



## Todd (Oct 4, 2012)

Usually 50's is when I start thinking about lighting up.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 4, 2012)

Who cares about the temperature, a glass of sherry or port always seems better in front of a fire...........


----------



## stejus (Oct 4, 2012)

This time of the year I go by inside temp and what the expected outside high temp for the day is.  I have a southern exposure and that helps.  So, if inside temps is 64 and  it's not going to be a sunny day and outside temps are around 60, I may light up to take the chill off.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 4, 2012)

I could care less out outside temperatures. For example, we might have a day of 50-55 as a high temperature but it is cloudy and windy. Pretty good change the fire will be in the stove that night. But if it is sunny and not much wind, the house will usually stay quite comfortable. These time I might get the stove ready so that in the morning all that is needed is to light the super cedar and warm the house a bit.

I've also noticed that if we get a decent January thaw that we just don't put much wood in the stove. Usually keep it going but barely. When it gets back up in the high 30's, it really does not take much wood to keep the house warm and if it get up to 50, you can bet the fire is out. So it all matters what the situation is.

We almost always keep our home temperature around 80 all winter long. Occasionally when I am gone from the house, like when I've been cutting wood, I'll call my wife on the two way radio and let her know it is time to get the stove really warm because I'm chilled to the bone. That is because she gets overheated easy so when I'm gone she opens windows but then it will suddenly hit her and she is cold but has to get the fire going then. I tell her to keep it going always in winter so we are not uncomfortable.

I have a definite problem especially with feet and legs. Even in July and August my feet and legs will be very cold so you can imagine what it is like during the winter.


----------



## milleo (Oct 4, 2012)

I too will not be cold in my own house.....So if I feel cool I will light the stove....Loving every minute of it....


----------



## jharkin (Oct 4, 2012)

Unlike others I DO go by outside temp. We have full southern exposure and the house really heats up from solar gain this time of year. With temps in the 50s and full sun the house will hold 70 easily with no heat. My rule of thumb is on a cloudy day I will light up if the high is 45 or less... sunny day 40 poor less. For the overnight if the low is mid to high 30s I'll run a small load and let it burn out... when it gets below freezing then I will pack it to burn all night.

Ive worked out that if I burn outside those limits in this house its hard to keep from getting too hot for my blood inside (anything over 75 I can't stand, and I prefer 70 or less to sleep)

And I never burn before the gas company switches to the higher winter rates on Nov 1st


----------



## mikesin (Oct 4, 2012)

As many have stated, for us its more about the inside temp. or dampness. Our stove is in our basements game room where we spend alot of time. Its often cold and damp feeling. We have had 4 fires this year and looking at the forecast, there will be more this weekend.


----------



## n3pro (Oct 4, 2012)

47 degrees by 7 PM outside and forecasted lows in the low 40's or colder and house temps around 70 and falling.  That usually gives me plenty of time to get a fire going and settled before bed.  Anything warmer I just let the furnace handle it.  Now I said that I have had a fire already when it was in the 50's and lows in the mid 40's.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting read here - and after some thought I do have to admit I do pay attention to the outside temp in one regard.  In the winter we do have a rule that if it is below freezing outside at bedtime, we have a fire burning when we retire.  Naturally there is the exception for those weird "temp rising all night" thaw conditions, but that is the general rule of thumb here.  That grew out of the experience of waking up a bit too cold a few too many times.

Now I do wonder if once we have the PH and the ability to warm the place faster (greater heat output) if perhaps we will revise that rule of thumb or not...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 4, 2012)

n3pro said:


> 47 degrees by 7 PM outside and forecasted lows in the low 40's or colder and house temps around 70 and falling. That usually gives me plenty of time to get a fire going and settled before bed. Anything warmer I just let the furnace handle it. Now I said that I have had a fire already when it was in the 50's and lows in the mid 40's.


 

It was 80 today with a 43 low tonight. I want to be a little cold tonight after today's roasting temps


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 4, 2012)

If it's sunny my house gets really warm, so I have to go with the inside temp, or if it feels damp inside.


----------



## rideau (Oct 4, 2012)

Go by what makes my family and guests comfortable - unless I want to cook on the stove, then I just light a small fire.  Don't light the stove to cook if it is over 75 in the house, because we die of heat even with the windows open if I do.


----------



## JBinKC (Oct 4, 2012)

Always when it is 45 or less outside and under 67 inside.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 4, 2012)

The inside temp is what I look at, but also use the current and forecast outside temp to gauge the type of fire I'll light.
We've mostly had morning fires here, when the house is down around 64 or below and the outside temp is below 40.
It 's been hitting 60 or more outside, so a small morning fire does the trick.
This weekend may require morning and evening fires. Started fires on the 18th of last month(I took out the pipe damper, so I had to test), which is about a week early for us.
The first 3 years at this house, I had a fire if the house got below 67-68.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 4, 2012)

No fires yet. Still sleeping with the windows open most nights. Supposed to near 80 tomorrow, but will cool off after that. Don't really mind the house a little cool. Maybe when the inside temps get to 60 or below and outside temps get into the high 40s low 50s during the day. I have to admit, I'm itchin' to get started.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 4, 2012)

Got to get below 45 before I will have a good fire.  Might play with kindling fires in the morning sometimes, but it doesnt take much to get it warm enough for me.  I like it on the cool side...


----------



## fossil (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, this morning it was right around 23°F at 0700 (outside, of course).  Haven't burned yet, but did run the electric forced air in the house for a few minutes.  I'm thinking my first burn in the workshop, where I spend a lot of time, may happen tomorrow morning.  We'll see.  This morning it was still ~63°F in there, which I can live with while waiting for the sun to get up into the sky.  It's coming though...Winter, that is...I can feel it.  The central Oregon high desert is officially in shoulder season.  Rick


----------



## rkofler (Oct 4, 2012)

Haven't thought about it yet since my AC just kicked on!!


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife has RA and sometimes she just needs warm dry air.  My back likes the heat too.  When you get old, everything changes


----------



## bogydave (Oct 4, 2012)

Mid 40° day time temps & mid 30° at night.
Had a fire for 3 days, warm front here now, 58 today, mid 40s at night.
Oh yea, Also when the wife says so.


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

rkofler said:


> Haven't thought about it yet since my AC just kicked on!!


 

Are you serious ???

My Acs have been out of the windows for a month !!


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

woodchip said:


> Who cares about the temperature, a glass of sherry or port always seems better in front of a fire...........


 
You're a good guy, Neil


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't worry about temps until it gets to 40 ish. The house holds the heat to atleast 65F  to that point. If it's windy and damp, I might fire up the PE, but with those conditions, the PE can handle the entire house.

When it dips lower, then we think about the 13.

I pay more attention to the temps for the horses, they might need sheets or blankets if the temps drop. Ya never know


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 4, 2012)

Just had the AC on yesterday and last night but its always set on 80.  Looks like sunday will have to have a fire all day with highs in the low 50s, rain, and wind.  I refuse to have to run around in my house dressed for alaska.  If its delow 75 inside you can bet there will be a fire in my liberty


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Round about when the daytime temps fall below 50.


----------



## DuckDog (Oct 5, 2012)

In my case it depends more on sunlight rather than temperature.  Even if it gets down to mid 30's at night the house seems to never dip below 62-63.  As long as we get a sunny day the next day, the sun on the windows usually has the house recover to 70 or so.  Now if we get a couple cool nights and an a rainy or cloudy day inbetween then I will put a fire on. So far I have not had a fire yet. We have had frost twice already.  I assume I will have a first fire within a week or 2. The sun will be getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 5, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Have you burned it yet?


 

 Heck yeah. I burned it on day one and since have burned a few small fires that lasted way over 12 hours. Small like one or two small splits.  Tonight I fully loaded the stove for a long run to see if more wood really does mean just longer burn time and not just a hotter stove. Still learning to trust the cat principle. Hard to believe that this much wood won't just cause an explosion of heat.


----------



## robertmcw (Oct 5, 2012)

Wife had RA too so she really can’t deal with the cold.  If it was up to here, the house would be set in the 90’s but we keep it in the low 80’s inside but keep it in the mid 70’s at night.  Most times I won’t burn at least 60 outside but I did burn one fire last week when it was 64 and it did get a little warm but I wanted to break in the new baffles and burn tubes and I wanted to sure they wound not smoke out of the place when I really use it.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 5, 2012)

I usually wait till we are no warmer than the mid 40s during the day before I start messing with the stove. I don't have the desire to mess with starting a fire every day or two. Once it's cold enough that I can just keep throwing in wood, then it's time.

Until then I just let the natural gas boiler handle it. The $20 I spend "extra" on gas is worth it.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 5, 2012)

If it goes 60/45 for a couple of nights and it drops to 67 in here, I'm lighting up.  
Had two fires so far, will be burning for the next few nights.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 5, 2012)

Definatley this weekend, in Michigan were looking at low 50's for the high and low to mid 30's for the low.  Ill probably wait until Saturday night to fire it up.


----------



## Kaptain (Oct 5, 2012)

I keep an eye on the weather\forcast daily to determine if I need one.  In central PA on Saturday it's going to be about 65 and rainy, going down to 41.  The high on sunday will be in the upper 40's and rainy then going to back to 32 overnight.  That means a fire will be happening for the first time this year... of course, I need to get the 30NC off the skid first


----------



## Ashful (Oct 5, 2012)

woodchip said:


> Who cares about the temperature, a glass of sherry or port always seems better in front of a fire...........


 
I dunno about that... but scotch and bourbon sure do.  I'll have to ask my wife about the sherry.


----------



## neumsky (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll bet their burning in North Dakota lol


----------



## fireview2788 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't worry about outside, it's when the inside temps hit below 67 inside the house and Mrs. FV says she's cold.

fv


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 5, 2012)

like others have said, we start burning when the house is cold on the inside. once the temp inside starts to get below 64ish, I start to get the itch to fire up the stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 5, 2012)

THe outside temp needs to go into the 30s overnight and 50s daytime for the house to go below 70 so this sunday probably 47/36. I do have some passive solar due too an enclosed south facing porch that keeps the house about 30-40 degrees above the outside temp even though its poorly insulated.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 5, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Still learning to trust the cat principle. Hard to believe that this much wood won't just cause an explosion of heat.



THAT sounds like my wife. Whether it's a couple of splits or a full load, it will run the same. It will be a little hotter at first as the cat gobbles up the smoke, but once it settles in you can do what you want.

I just lit up a few uglies. Cloudy, mid 50s, breezy, and 68 in here. That will leave me some coals for this evening to load it up for the weekend


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 5, 2012)

It was 63.4 this a.m. in the house, and I refrained. It went up all the way to 64.2 as of an hour ago, and now it's back down to 64.
The wind is gusting and keeping the temp down........might....have....fire.........


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 5, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> It was 63.4 this a.m. in the house, and I refrained. It went up all the way to 64.2 as of an hour ago, and now it's back down to 64.
> The wind is gusting and keeping the temp down........might....have....fire.........


 
I would , 64 in the house is kinda chilly.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 5, 2012)

i wont start burning until its below 45F for the duration of the burn. That temp works well for me. Higher than that and the stove puts out a bit too many BTU for the house, and starting the stove above 45F sometimes gets smoke coming in the house.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 5, 2012)

"64 in the house is kinda chilly"
Wife disagrees.
I'm waiting until she leaves for work.


----------



## KaptJaq (Oct 5, 2012)

It doesn't really matter what the outside temperature is but what it feels like inside...  Yesterday at dinner it was 70° and foggy outside so we turned the AC on to get rid of some of the dampness in the house.  The thermostat gave us a hard time because it has never been set below 75° before.  Another day it might be 65° and damp and we will make a small fire.  If it is sunny but cool during the day the house gains enough heat to last the night.  If there is no solar warming we might need an evening fire to boost the house a little.  I guess this is what they call shoulder season...

When the average highs are in the low 50s the fire or the bourbon is going pretty regularly. Sometimes the fire is just a good excuse for Uncle Jack to pay a visit from Tennessee.

KaptJaq


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 5, 2012)

Any time the house gets below 70. Everyone here is freezing below 70.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2012)

I won't need to because I have NG furnace for a good portion of my heating, but tonight it will drop to below freezing and I've been itching for a reason to light the big guy up! Heck, I have some work to do out in the shop, so the 12 will probably burn a load or two. Nothing like sitting at a workbench playing with a chainsaw while the woodstove heats the place up!


----------



## Poult (Oct 5, 2012)

Like some others have said, when it's 67ºF in the house I start thinking about it, but it has to be in the 50's outside and not going any higher for the day to make much sense of it.  Otherwise even a small fire is going to raise the temps too much to be comfortable.  I've never written down what day I start burning 24/7 for the year, I need to do that this year.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 5, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> "64 in the house is kinda chilly"
> Wife disagrees.


 
Uh oh... I still remember one ugly year where mom ran around the house opening all the windows in winter.  Took a few years for this then-teenager to figure out what that was all about.  I learned to keep my head low and my mouth shut, that year.


----------



## Hanko (Oct 5, 2012)

when I can see the wifes nipples through her shirt


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 5, 2012)

Hanko said:


> when I can see the wifes nipples through her shirt


Ha ha, hey id put up with the cold for awhile just to enjoy the view.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 5, 2012)

I also like to make it so hot in the house the, better half runs around in panties and bra. But  we have house guests now so that wont work.


----------



## DianeB (Oct 5, 2012)

If I am chilly, I will start the stove.  Already did my 3 break in fires on new stove so good to go.  We have electric baseboard heat so I would rather light a small fire to take the chill out.  I would imagine outside would be 50 for our house to start feeling chilly


----------



## ethanhudson (Oct 5, 2012)

neumsky said:


> I'll bet their burning in North Dakota lol


I don't know about that; but I'm in South Dakota nd the stove has been going 24/7 since Wednesday night.  Low tonights gonna be 21 degrees.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 5, 2012)

When it gets to the mid 60's indoors the wife says fire it up  so thats my gauge usually. That is in late september early october for us most of the time last winter was an exception as it was very very warm in Michigan. We really do not pay any attention to the outdoor temps to tell us when it is time just the indoor temps. We are burning now every couple of days because the house chills down however that is about to be more as the temps are dropping meaning a colder house.

Pete


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 5, 2012)

46 and raining all day.  When I got home the house was 68........fire is going in the old buck.  The Hampton will have to wait for colder weather.


----------



## slackercruster (Oct 5, 2012)

For what it is worth, I use my sauna stove when it is in the 50's. Hopefully will use it this weeekend.

2 giant scoops of pellets gets the sauna up to 130 or so. If it is in the teens then need 4 scoops+ (These scoops are animal feed scoops. )


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 6, 2012)

ahh, I forgot to put in a reason for mine. i wont run the insert until its 45F outside because i have a heat pump. Its cheaper to run the heat pump at that temperature. Its a better option for me there. Below 45F the economy shifts to the wood stove. Thats what makes my mind up.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2012)

45F outside now, 68F inside, with guests due in 4 hours.  Predicted hi/low of 51'/39' over the next 24 hours. The time has come.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 7, 2012)

For us it's usually when the house gets below 67 we'll have a fire.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 7, 2012)

As of yesterday I'd have said 45 F outside means stove inside, but right now it's 52, raining, gray, and Mrs. Blue has the windows open.  Meanwhile, me and a coffeepot are in the stove room watching the 30 like a television.  Just 2 3" BL splits plus kinlin... the cat LOVES it.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 7, 2012)

when the inside temp starts getting below 70, i start thinking about looking at the wood stove. a couple of days of this 50 during the day and 40 during the night will warrant some shoulder burning for sure. I don't normally start regular burning (24-7) until the end of November. thats when i typically burn my 25-30 gallons of fuel oil or run the heat pump. i consider it "periodic maintenance".......that is, for very short periods.

cass


----------



## Dustin (Oct 7, 2012)

Sadly for me, my house is always in the shade this time of year.

We're getting high daytime temps from 70 to 80, but lows at night down to 30 - 35. House never warms up during the day past about 62. Great for the summer as I don't need AC. 

Seems silly to fire up at night when the daytime highs are so high, but, the house just won't heat itself. Small fires in the evening to warm the place up ...


----------



## johnsopi (Oct 7, 2012)

It's 51 outside today and this is the 1st fie of the year.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 7, 2012)

It got down in the mid 30's lastnight and I had the house at 80, ( I dont like it that warm)  Scary part is how easy I got it there.


----------



## rijim (Oct 7, 2012)

Chimney is at min. 16' gotta be below 40 to get good draft for secondary burn.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 7, 2012)

I still can't get over the difference our blown in insulation job made... 55 and cloudy today, and its still 70 in here without heat. Im itching to burn but its not needed. Might fire up the old fireplace just for ambiance later when the game is on.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I lied.  House warmed up to 70*F after I posted, and is still holding 72*F with no heat and no stove.  Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## jharkin (Oct 7, 2012)

I lied too. No fireplace fire tonight... TV den is 72F just from the heat the home theater is throwing  off...


Pats 31-21 baby!


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Oct 7, 2012)

I have lots of wood so whenever i feel the need to take the chill off. Plus my girlfriend loves the heat as do i, and our vermont resolute is a beautiful piece of furniture


----------



## WNY PAT (Oct 7, 2012)

Around 45 for me, or when house gets to 68 or lower.  That happened last night for the first time so off we went.  Gonna load up my third 3/4 load and let it die down tonight.  It's 78 in the great room now but 74 or so in the bedrooms.  I won't have to reload stove until after dinner tomorrow.  I personally like it, after all the work of getting wood ready two years in advance, the first few fires tell me a lot about how well it aged and how dry it is gonna be.  I LOVE the challenge of really cold / windy days and trying to keep the house a uniform and comfortable temp.  Crazy I know but those days are a couple months off yet.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well the car gauge read 33 this morning on the way to work at 5:15am,  I through in five splits of ash three real small ones east and west on the bottom and two bigger ones on top going north and south at 9pm last night, I went to bed at 9:30pm and the stove was steady at 600 degrees got up at 4:45am to a nice coal bed and a 76 degree house. Dont think thats too bad for the little bit of wood I put in there.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 8, 2012)

55 outside, 62 in the house. Yep, fired up! 62 is just too cold inside.


----------

